# Making a 65 watt CFL hood



## HydroManiac (Sep 18, 2008)

Any Ideas trying to make a stealth hood using a 65watt CFL any plans or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 18, 2008)

it also needs to be horizontal


----------



## Tater (Sep 21, 2008)

there are two diy cfl hoods in this forum already that I know of but I'll bet there is more.


----------

